# Integrate Titaniumbackup Pro Into Rom



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

So I usually take a new rom and put it thru the kitchen and remove what i consider bloat and add my own paid apk's but when I load the rom and skip the android setup, my titanium backup pro key fails since I'm not logged into my google account.

I have seen a small handful of roms that included the pro version in the rom and wondered how it's done.

I want to be able to load up a new rom and not sign in so i can test some apps. Any ideas?

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> So I usually take a new rom and put it thru the kitchen and remove what i consider bloat and add my own paid apk's but when I load the rom and skip the android setup, my titanium backup pro key fails since I'm not logged into my google account.
> 
> I have seen a small handful of roms that included the pro version in the rom and wondered how it's done.
> 
> ...


What ones include titanium backup pro?


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe one was eaton rom and some aosp rom that escapes my memory

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> What ones include titanium backup pro?


No one includes the paid version of the app for obvious reasons.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, thanks, I gave up on it.

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Accidental post. Please ignore









All the best,

-HG


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Send a message to the developer and explain your situation and what you're looking to do. They may be willing to sent you a text file with your registration info that you keep on the root of your sd card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> So I usually take a new rom and put it thru the kitchen and remove what i consider bloat and add my own paid apk's but when I load the rom and skip the android setup, my titanium backup pro key fails since I'm not logged into my google account.
> 
> I have seen a small handful of roms that included the pro version in the rom and wondered how it's done.
> 
> ...


Why not just sign in?


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

For what it's worth, I do this all of the time. You just need to have your license saved to the root of your SD card and it will work fine without signing in. I've had mine since before you could buy the pro version on the market. I am sure a simple email to the developer would get you a text version of the license. Hope this helps.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks darkmatter, i'll give it I shot.

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------

